# Licensing and rights?



## Msteelio91 (Apr 8, 2015)

Still in the midst of creating a website for my work with the primary goal of sharing photos and stories as well as offering prints to anyone who is interested enough 

The thought came up of licensing my work to protect it from theft and so I've gone ahead and registered for creative commons as well as installed a gallery plugin that prevents copying/image saving. 

Does anyone have any other input on protecting your work? I don't know if this is overkill but I hate the idea of someone stealing an image of mine and then not being able to do anything about it. 

Conversely, if anyone has any questions about creative commons or protective plugins, I've learned a lot about this over the past week and I'd be happy to share what I know.


----------



## KmH (Apr 8, 2015)

Here in the USA, the only way to protect your work so you have some recourse in the courts that has any effective traction is to register your copyrights with the US Copyright Office.

Registering Your Copyrights Using the eCO System NatureScapes.Net The Resource for Nature Photographers
Help I ve Been Infringed Photo Attorney
Two Easy Steps for Using the DMCA Takedown Notice to Battle Copyright Infringement NPPA
Five Things You Can Do to Protect Your Online Images Photo Attorney
The Fuss About Fair Use Photo Attorney

I have never heard of a way to keep someone from making a screen shot of photos on the Internet. In that case, a gallery plug-in that prevents right clicking on a photo to copy/save it is essentially useless.

The most effective way to prevent the theft of online photos is to not put them online in the first place.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks Keith, I've decided to upload only degraded versions of images so I'm not super worried about it but this is good advice. It's more so that no-one can just SS an image and use it to make money.


----------

